# Mitsubishi Humor



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MITUSBISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dazed: :dazed: :dazed:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

GESUNDHEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :spinsmile :tractorsm :clown: :idea: :captain: :cowboy:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I always called them MA-SHIBY-SHIBY.:furious: 

Mark


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

How was that pronounced????? Missedyoubitchy


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

Mr. Pu(xx)y


----------



## carrythomas (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am serious talking here, i want to purchase new mitsubishi car.. Prize is doesn't matter. Which model should better for me..? Please advise me.


----------



## Supertime (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't by a Mistubishi. The Lancer is cool looking but aside from that I haven't heard a lot of reviews on them.


----------

